# Ozy



## lawhite (Feb 4, 2004)

Ozy, August 2008 

Ozy lost his battle with his cancer (multiple spinal cord tumors) on January 3rd. He was almost 3.5 y. He was diagnosed in oct of 2007, and we had one wonderful year with him. Though he lost his hind-end function soon after diagnosis, he did great in a cart, and we managed to provide him with a great quality of life. From his side of things, he seemed quite happy … he had us, his “sister” Kali, and his faithful cats. We went swimming once a week, and plenty of long walks and ball play. Unfortunately, despite our best efforts, he developed two more tumors and he lost more functionality and by Christmas he was unable to walk or support any of his weight. When he started to show other symptoms indicative of a third tumor, we knew that his time had come.
So… we made that hard decision, and we miss him. But I want to tell all of you out there that are struggling with this, it was worth it. We did radiation, chemo, and we got that year, and all of us enjoyed our time. In addition, I learned a lot about my relationship with animals, and the whole experience made me a better dog owner. Ozy will be with me for the rest of my life, not because of how he died, but how he lived. How he took it all in stride and managed, despite everything, to maintain his love of life, and of us.

Ozy was named for the poem, Ozymandius, by Percy Bysshe Shelley. Many read this poem as a reminder of the transience of life (the song “Dust in the Wind” (Kansas) was based on this poem). However, I cannot think of it the other way, that despite the ages battering, still the monument remained. Somehow, it seems sort of fitting now that our Ozymandius shared this name. Despite the ravages of cancer, and the loss of functionality, still he remained Ozy. We will miss him.

Ozymandius, 
by Percy Bysshe Shelley

I met a traveler from an antique land 
Who said: "Two vast and trunkless legs of stone 
Stand in the desert... Near them, on the sand, 
Half sunk a shattered visage lies, whose frown, 
And wrinkled lip, and sneer of cold command, 
Tell that its sculptor well those passions read 
Which yet survive, stamped on these lifeless things, 
The hand that mocked them and the heart that fed; 
And on the pedestal these words appear: 
My name is Ozymandius, King of Kings, 
Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!
Nothing beside remains. Round the decay 
Of that colossal wreck, boundless and bare 
The lone and level sands stretch far away.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

So sorry for your loss. I too had a shepherd who died from cancer. I only had him a month after diagnosis,but he is a dog I will never forget. He was my heart dog. I miss him greatly too. God speed, Ozy, God speed.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It sounds as if he had a wonderful life full of love. 

RIP Handsome Boy


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ozy was lucky to have you in his life, too short, but knowing that he is at peace, must be a great comfort...His being named after the poem was a wonderful tribute!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your very handsome boy. 








God speed Ozy.


----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss









RIP sweey Ozy!


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. Beautiful tribute to a beautiful GSD


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you for sharing that poem and for taking such good care of Ozy.

I am very sorry that Ozy passed at such a young age. Though it is said that is not the number of breaths you take it is the number of moments that take your breath away and it truly appears that you gave Ozy many such times in dog terms.

Hugs to you and your family on this very sad loss.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I am very sorry to hear of Ozy's passing. I remember well when you posted the diagnosis. But how wonderful that you were able to give him another year, I'm sure that year was a lifetime and more to all of you.

Ozy was very beautiful and from the look in his eyes I can tell that his beauty was much more than skin deep. May he continue to inspire you. Please take care.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss, 

Run free sweet boy!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Lori, I am so sorry for yout loss. I remember your post in the Health section about Ozy. I am so sorry that you guys didn't have more time together. 

RIP Ozy.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

A lot of inspiration in the story of Ozy. What a wonderful dog, and so loved. I am very sorry for your loss but thankful he was with you.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Dear Lori,

What a wise person you must be to take one of life's tragedies and instead make it an affirmation of life.

I hope I can learn from people like you.

Ozy looked like a monarch.

Mary Jane


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute and photo of Ozy. It sounds like you made the absolute best of your time together. I hope you will continue to take comfort in the wonderful memories. 

Take good care,


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

What a beautiful German Shepherd. I am very sorry you have lost your boy Ozy.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

How sad. So young. I am really sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lori, I'm so sorry - It's so hard to say goodbye to the young ones. Run free at the bridge Ozy, and give Cassidy kisses from mom.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

I lost my Sieg from cancer at about the same age. Willie survived it and lived a full life. Cancer is such a throw of the dice it is very difficult to comprehend let alone accept. I wish the odds had been with you. I know full well how it feels to lose one so young and with so much life ahead of him. I'm glad though that he had what time he had with someone who loved him so much. My deepest condolences.


----------

